# Pic of Cleveland Lake, Sugar Land



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I took this a few weeks ago with my P&S at my grandparent's with a 15 second shutterspeed, ISO 80 and F3.5. I thought it looked pretty cool so I thought I would share.....


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

WOW! love the colors and the way the light reflects of the water


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks cool to me also. Nicely done


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

beautiful. i'd get that printed and hang it. thanks so much for sharing!

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Very peaceful. Rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice and smooth. Good job, Brian.
Mike


----------

